# 10 Things you would have in your survival kit?



## Swamp Boss (Mar 14, 2003)

What would be the 10 things you would have in your survival kit?
For Starters mine would include:

Metal Match
Aluminum foil
Duct tape
Knife
Baling wire
Fish hooks/20 yards 10# test
Lighter
space blanket
Stocking cap
Jersey
work gloves


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

www.outdoorsafe.com

follow Peter's recommendations and LIVE !!


----------



## Flash (Jan 17, 2006)

Swamp Boss said:


> What would be the 10 things you would have in your survival kit?


As I think of the 10 most essential items to have for an all purpose 72 hour emergency kit (regardless of winter/spring/summer/fall/flood/fire/tornado/hurricane/snow-ice storm/riot/etc) my list would be -
1. Water purifier (at least quinine tablets)
2. Knife (sturdy 4-6" fixed blade full tang)
3. First aid kit (at least a tube of neosporin)
4. Fire starter kit (at least a butane lighter)
5. Brimmed hat (boonie style)
6. Polypropelene long underwear
7. boots (gortex)
8. Fleece (pants/pullover)
9. Hankerchief
10. Shelter (at least a reflective tarp)

If I already had cloathes/boots and did not need to fill numbers 6-8, then I would add Peanut butter, water bottle, and 50' rope.

If I was wearing a hat (thus 5-8) then I would add a .357 lever action carbine (16" barrel) and 50 rounds of 125 gr sjhp. 

Of course all this would be contained in a bag of some sort not counted as part of the 10 items. My first choice of bags would be an all weather 3 day backpack.


----------



## house (Mar 22, 2001)

I will assume this list would be in a backpack and I already have on coat/hoodie, hat and boots appropriate for the season.

1) Hatchet
2) multi-tool
3) space blanket
4) .22 pistol w/ iron sights
5) 500rds ammo
6) mechanics wire
7) magnesium fire starter
8) needle w/thread
9) 50' 1/2" rope
10) 6x12 tarp


----------



## Moss_835 (Feb 1, 2002)

I must agree with all the posts a lot of good things to take with you...maybe, it's a given....but I did not see anyone mention taking their necessary Meds. with them in this survival pack.
Being a mature ( older ) hunter/fisherman....I take no less than one days worth of my meds with me at all times..if I am hunting ( deer ) I take three days worth....( I usually do not get lost...but have been confused a time or two )...
Just my 2 cents worth


----------



## Dano73 (Feb 3, 2007)

don't forget a pocket full of common sense
and a little bag of basic survival skills.


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

Long Term Survival :

1 ) Tom Browns Field Guide To Wilderness Survival

2 ) Gerber BMF Survival Knife

3 ) S.O.G. Multi Tool

4 ) Flint and Steel

5 ) Survival Hatchet ( Thanks No Wake ! ) 

6 ) Wool Blanket

7 ) Metal Cup / Canteen

8 ) Snare Wire / Heavy Fishing String

9 ) Scoped 10/22 W / 1000rds Ammo

10 ) First Aid Kit ( 500 capsules of Tylenol, antibiodicts, big jar of honey for dressing wounds, sterile wrap etc.... )

******************************************************

Short Term Emergency Kit :

1 ) Whistle & Mirror

2 ) BMF Survival Knife

3 ) Flint & Steel

4 ) Wool Blanket

5 ) Metal Cup / Canteen

6 ) Hunter's Orange Tarp to make shelter or tie to tree top for a signal flag.

7 ) Snare Material

8 ) Tylenol

9 ) Tom Browns Field Guide To Wilderness Survival

10 ) S.O.G. Multi Tool


----------



## GuT_PiLe (Aug 2, 2006)

add a bag/can of trail mix or mixed nuts in each of those mentioned above.

nuts are high in protein, fat, and offer you "some" minerals and of course calories of which you'll need during survival

something to sustain you while you work your traps, hunt, and forage, and most importantly, if your incapacitated with an injury, at least you got something and it doesn't take up much space


----------



## Rupestris (Aug 25, 2000)

This isn't all I have in my kit but its some of me essentials.

1 - Guyot stainless steel bottle 
2 - Compass
3 - fixed blade knife (3" to 4" blade)
4 - 550 Paracord (at least 50')
5 - Ferro rod 
6 - whistle 
7 - Folding saw or Victorinox Farmer w/saw
8 - Space blanket or small tarp
9 - small flashlight
10 - Bandana


----------



## Ron L (Nov 12, 2000)

1. Dozier K1
2. Spyderco Spyderwrench
3. Fire starter
4. Rope/paracord
5. Compass
6. Water Purifier
7. Space blanket
8. .22 Pistol w/ ammo
9. Fishing kit
10. Les Stroud


----------



## Bearblade (Dec 30, 2005)

That's all good stuff up there. Would anyone pick a Hudsons' Bay pattern axe? It may not fit in a "kit" but I think I'd want one, in addition to the other good stuff mentioned. Just seems like you could do a lot more with that than a hatchet and be less likely to wound yourself with a glancing blow from a chicken whacker


----------



## tstu2 (Apr 5, 2005)

I always learn something new.....

First Aid Kit ( 500 capsules of Tylenol, antibiodicts, big jar of honey for dressing wounds, sterile wrap etc.... )

I will have to look that one up...


----------



## PITBULL (May 23, 2003)

#1 50' paracute cord
#2 magnisium fire starter
#3 8x10' poly tarp
#4 Canteen and steel Canteen cup
#5 8" full tang knive (high carbon steel)
#6 snare wire
#7 compass
#8 .22 revolver with 500 rounds
#9 small led flashlight with extra batteries
#10 Megan Fox or a kit with line and fish hooks.


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

tstu2 said:


> I always learn something new.....
> 
> First Aid Kit ( 500 capsules of Tylenol, antibiodicts, big jar of honey for dressing wounds, sterile wrap etc.... )
> 
> I will have to look that one up...


Bacteria can't grow in honey, that's why it keeps forever. Clean wound and apply.

http://ecam.oxfordjournals.org/cgi/content/full/nem175

_" Honey works differently from antibiotics, which attack the bacteria's cell wall or inhibit intracellular metabolic pathways. Honey is hygroscopic, meaning it draws moisture out of the environment and thus dehydrates bacteria. Its sugar content is also high enough to hinder the growth of microbes, but the sugar content alone is not the sole reason for honey's antibacterial properties. 

When honey is diluted with water, reducing its high sugar content, it still inhibits the growth of many different bacterial species that cause wound infections. " _


----------



## PITBULL (May 23, 2003)

Thunderhead said:


> Bacteria can't grow in honey, that's why it keeps forever. Clean wound and apply.
> 
> http://ecam.oxfordjournals.org/cgi/content/full/nem175
> 
> ...



I didnt know that, Thats quite interesting. and I actuly learned something today 

So if I get Megan Fox I should cover her in honey?


----------



## tstu2 (Apr 5, 2005)

I can let my brain rest....I have learned something new today.

Thanks Thunderhead!


----------



## duckhunter382 (Feb 13, 2005)

Thunderhead said:


> Long Term Survival :
> 
> 1 ) Tom Browns Field Guide To Wilderness Survival
> 
> ...


 agree totally with the long term list, Tom browns guide can teach you how to get by without the rest of the list. Have you read any of his other books?


----------



## Flash (Jan 17, 2006)

"wilderness" can mean many things. Planning and preparing for urban survival is as important as preparing for success in more remote areas. A 10/22 or other .22 caliber rifle may have its uses for long term remote wilderness destinations - however a 20ga. (or 12ga.) shotgun with access to slugs, buckshot and bird shot could prove a bit more utilitarian in an urban setting. A small .357mag or .44mag carbine might prove a bit more resourceful (over a .22) if the primary predator was competing neighbors, or pirates, or bikers or religious zealots or invading hordes...

just sayin...

If I could only have 1...my longun would be a bit more persuasive - to maximize its usefulness against many things - not just hunger. A Havahart 1025 will trap rodents up to Squirell size. A quick drowning of captured animal will make it available for dinner. A size or two larger will get woodchucks. 

just sayin...

I like .22's. Like them alot. Really see utilitarian benefits for a 9 shot 3" barreled revovler. Shorts, longs, long rifles, even shot shells for vermin. Many many good solid reasons for the .22 round to be included into your planning. But if I could only have 1 - to get me through an emergency (not knowing what that emergency might be) - I'll take a shotgun with a 22-24" barrel.

just sayin...


----------



## walleyeguy54 (Feb 7, 2009)

pitbull said:


> i didnt know that, thats quite interesting. And i actuly learned something today
> 
> so if i get megan fox i should cover her in honey?


 lmao


----------



## dsgt1 (Jun 17, 2008)

well I would want it to light so here is my list.
1. multi tool
2.550 cord
3.fire starter kit
4.wire and fishing line/hooks
5.couple of m.r.e's
6.folding saw
7.water pur tabs
8. canteen
9.small edible plant guide or card
10.compass

these things could help you say where you at til help comes or u walk out.


----------



## MEL (Jul 17, 2005)

PITBULL said:


> So a topless Megan Fox running threw the woods with some nut chasing her with a jar of honey wont attract attention?:lol:



I see that every night, give us something different!!!


----------



## MEL (Jul 17, 2005)

Willi_H2O said:


> Cell phones pretty much suck, I won't be my life on one



Jeeze the first thing I want is my cell. Can call for a pizza, Call Jimmy Johns
(worlds fastest sandwich delivery).


----------



## caseyj (Apr 8, 2001)

How about a whistle and a cell phone? First-aid kit.


----------



## bigmac (Nov 28, 2000)

Best thing I have seen on here so far is SLINGSHOT. It has a never ending supply of ammo. I would never have thought of that.


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

Trade megan fox for Kelly Gotch.....If your going to take a babe, might as well be one you can send out to kill something for dinner.


----------



## AllForTheGreen (Apr 26, 2011)

I wanted to thank you for the note about the anti-bacterial honey spread. I knew about 1 and 1 but I never put the 2 together. Thank you very much for this little gem that I amazed I had not yet picked up in all my travels.


----------



## ONEIDABOW1 (Aug 14, 2009)

In a Cabela's blaze orange whitetail backpack

1. plastic box with all sorts of fire making stuff.

2. 2 fixed blades, small hatchet and a Leatherman Wave tool.

3. Zippered fleece jacket, spare knit cap, spare wool socks and a pair of leather work gloves.

4. first aid kit.

5. fishing kit. 

6. Nalgene bottle placed inside a stainless cup-couple packs of powdered gatorade, hot chocolate, lipton onion soup mix and a bottle of McCormicks seasoning mix.

7. 2 thermal space blankets, 2 extra large heavy duty garbage bags, 3 hanks of cord, and an assortment of zip ties.

8. compass, small keyring flashlight on outside zipper to help access stuff in the dark and large flashlight in side bag with spare batteries.

9. Will most likely add some foodstuffs as I'm leaving the house.

10. Grab appropriate weapon and ammo as I'm leaving house also

I grouped the items into areas versus 10 individual items. Seems more logical


----------



## LumberJ (Mar 9, 2009)

The Rev. said:


> I feel sorry for that ham


HAHAHAHAH! :lol::lol:


----------



## logsnagger (Jan 20, 2011)

I see a lot of people that would take "kits" of one sort of another. I was under the impression that most fire starting or fishing kits were junk.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## eddiejohn4 (Dec 23, 2005)

Honey when diluted also produces hydrogen peroxide thus increasing its antiseptic qualities.


----------



## eddiejohn4 (Dec 23, 2005)

Also among things that other's have already posted,I would carry surgical gel to stop bleeding.


----------



## easton_archer (Oct 10, 2009)

1. My black lab
2. Ar-15 with 1000 rounds
3. Ifak
4 goretex top and bottoms
5. Good pair or boots
6. Signal mirror and compass combo
7.100' 550 cord and a 300 yard spool of 40lb power pro
8 3 pair or socks, sweat pants, sleeping system, 2 pair long sleeve bdu shirt and pants, boonie hat. 
9 fire starter kit
10, hatchet and a ka bar

And all of my gear inside my pack.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sylvan19 (Sep 13, 2009)

swampbuck said:


> Trade megan fox for Kelly Gotch.....If your going to take a babe, might as well be one you can send out to kill something for dinner.


I would rather be starving in the woods with Megan Fox than eating a Thanksgiving turkey that had been shot by Kelly Gotch


----------



## cast&blast (Sep 14, 2009)

(1) A straight blade knife
(2) A folding lockblade knife
(3) A hatchet or tomahawk
(4) A smartphone w/ weather, GPS, flashlight, survival guide, & game call apps
(5) A length of paracord
(6) A small spool of wire
(7) Spices or seasonings
(8) Bottle of whiskey
(9) Pair of boots
(10) A pack to put all these goodies in

Using only these items and what can be found in the wild a person should be able to start fires, build shelter, and make snares & weopons. The weopons can be used to gather food and clothing. You really made it too easy by letting us choose 10 things. How about 3? Fixed blade knife, hatchet, & paracord.


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

5 blondes, 4 Brunettes, and 1 Redhead to fetch fire wood!.... on a more serious side... make that 10 Blondes


----------



## MEL (Jul 17, 2005)

MEL said:


> Jeeze the first thing I want is my cell. Can call for a pizza, Call Jimmy Johns
> (worlds fastest sandwich delivery).



Beer. cant believe I forgot beer! What good is Jimmy Johns or pizza if you aint got beer?


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

Penny,Penny,Penny!......Penny,Penny,Penny!,,,,,,,,,,Penny,Penny,Penny!...


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

Mitchell.... that's only 9.... but she's a 10 fosho!......!


----------



## slowjeep (Jan 29, 2012)

bigmac said:


> Best thing I have seen on here so far is SLINGSHOT. It has a never ending supply of ammo. I would never have thought of that.


I had a slingshot in my kit. Then tried to actually use it on game standing still, total fail. A pellet or bb rifle would be larger but a lot more productive.


----------



## swamptromper (Sep 10, 2006)

METTLEFISH said:


> 5 blondes, 4 Brunettes, and 1 Redhead to fetch fire wood!.... on a more serious side... make that 10 Blondes


 
Some where in there is a blonde joke.


----------

